# Good pike rod/reels?



## schultz345

So i was wandering around Sportsmans warehouse because i like to do that when im bored to blow money on stuff and started looking at muskie rods... these things are freaking expensive.

I just blew 80 bucks on a fenwick rod and dont wanna have to pay that or more for a good muskie set up, anyone got any suggestions for a good solid muskie rod without the huge price tag?


----------



## fargojohnson

Sorry to tell you this but a good set up is $100 and up. What I have that saves some money is go to Gander mtn. they have a rods that a there own name "Guide series". For an all around rod go with a 71/2' IM-8. This rod will let you cast and troll without a problem. Thats going to run you about $70. Next find a Abu Garceia C3 baitcaster reel about $50 depending where you get it could be lower. Fill the reel up with power-pro 80lbs line about $15-22 for 150 yards. This big line is really nice for casting do to the fact that if a nest forms its really easy to get out. With this set up your looking at about $140.00. Now if you want to talk about lures good luck with those. They can run you from $10 all the way up to $40 without breaking a sweat. Muskie fishing is not a sport for the cheap. To really get a good start you will need to drop about $300. If you need more help with what type of tackle and what has worked for me and where let me know. :beer:


----------



## schultz345

thats what i was afraid of, i spent 40 bucks on 4 muskie lures at fleet farm tonight.... haha. this aint gonna be cheap


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, but man up Schultz, I expect to see you cruising the creek area this summer!


----------



## schultz345

ill be down there on opener, im getting a rod and reel this weekend i figured hell i just got a crap load of cash for graduation so what the hell. im ready to latch into some of them som*****es


----------



## Madison

ABu Garcia reels are going to be the most affordable without having to worry about them failing after 10 casts or after one fish for that matter... As for rods, I used to use the gander series rods, there great rods no issues here. AS I got more serious into skee fishing I upgraded to other brands.. Another affordable rod you may want to look into are the Fig Rig brand of rods.. I like these becuase they have more backbone and comfortable "fatter" cork handles which I like..Great for casting larger spinner baits, bucktails and bulldawgs..

Keep in mind if you are throwing big baits go with the Abu Garcia Big game reel. Its night and day comparison from the regular C3 for retrieving baits.. Retrieving a lure in properly will add to your success while fishing.


----------



## schultz345

well i went out and bought a rod at gander tonight, i got their guide series 7 ft med heavy casting im6 series rod and one of their guide series reels which and line it with 50 pound powerline. Total was about 130.

Now i just gotta learn how to cast the damn thing fluently, i hate baitcasting reels. :eyeroll:


----------



## fargojohnson

Take the 50lbs out and get some 80lbs you will be able to still cast and have alot less bird nest.


----------



## waterwolf

> Now i just gotta learn how to cast the damn thing fluently, i hate baitcasting reels


Set the brake each time you put on a new lure. I set mine that when the release button is pushed the lure will free fall very slowly. This will help prevent birds nests.

Oh, and try not to make 15 casts directly into the wind it will make you pull your hair out no matter what you do.


----------



## schultz345

ah just checked and its actually 60 lb test, i dunno it should be good. im practicing casting in my backyard tonight to get ready for the weekend heh.


----------



## fargojohnson

Good luck and happy hunting. MN muskie opens tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## lvmylabs

Amen to the real MN opener!


----------



## fargojohnson

HA! LMAO! I love that real opener. I hate fishing for all that pike.


----------



## lvmylabs

This is the time of year where my walleye rods gets put away. I may make it out one or two times this summer to fish for walleyes, Other then that, I am hunting muskies. Everything else is just bait!


----------



## njsimonson

Not a weekend has gone by on Big DL this year where I haven't seen, hooked up with, or had a buddy hook up with a muskie on accident. Now I'll go out and try for them, and not a sniff!

See you on the water. Good huntin' :sniper:


----------



## Madison

lvmylabs said:


> Everything else is just bait!


 :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## ForeverAngler

Speaking of gander, I went there not too long ago to get a new all around rod. I bought a 6'6" Med action IM8 graphite rod with a Guide series reel spooled with 10 pound test @235 yards. I'm not a fan of heavy equipment, it takes the fun out of fishing. It's not the ideal muskie, carp, or catfish pole, but it'll work for just about anything else I might catch. If I do hook a muskie while I'm pike fishing I don't see it far fetched to land it. It's all about fighting the fish the right way.


----------



## njsimonson

> I'm not a fan of heavy equipment, it takes the fun out of fishing


I'd rather be bored landing a fish on a heavy rod and 50# test, than hook into a big one and lose it due to small line or undersized equipment.

Further, this time of year with warm waters, big fish stress easily, and a prolonged fight due to undersized equipment can factor into increased mortality.

My recommendation - If you're going after big fish like monster pike, muskie or cats, get the appropriate set up if at all possible. You can apply this to your post in the Cat section, there are many good base rods for your purpose.


----------



## finhooker

go gander mountain guide series, their rods are nice for the price! 

I'm with njsimonson, don't go big, it takes the fun out of the sport.


----------



## jschothorst

Actually using heavy line and bigger tackle for Musky is critically important for the survival of the caught fish. Granted, horsing them in, especially a very large Musky like 40lbs+, may not seem to be the "purist" way of catching them, but the survival rate is very high. If you play them, on lighter tackle, they will be very tired, and may not survive the release. If you planned to keep the fish, then having them tired is not a big deal. Released Muskies survive much better if they are not totally worn out in the "catching" process, and we all like to see them survive to be caught another day.


----------



## shawnk

I now have 2 years of use on them and 3 of these rods now. 100% Tackle Industries rods. Best rods I have owned regardless of price. Add in they only cost $120..well...I bought another one today.  Got two telescopic rods and a removable handle rod and adding a 9' XH single piece for some trolling and casting big rubber this fall. Gotta look at the split grips. Very cool. I only have one but they are great with the fat cork handles on the. Very comfortable.
http://www.tackleindustries.com/muskypikerods.html


----------

